# My birds o prey :D



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Ethel flying at tatton park show - harris hawk









Ethel flying to stu









Ethel flying over Polo









Wally - bengal eagle owl - she is a rare -ish white color









Big 'Al' - european Eagle owl.









Midna our lanner falcon









Bernie our harris hawk


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

beautiful - you must be so proud.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah i am thanks


----------



## Tamsin (Jul 22, 2008)

I have always wondered how easy it is to train a bird of prey - is it easy?
Do you use tit bits?
:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Well i would most defintiley NOT recommend it for the faint hearted, because it involves cutting up baby chicks etc. No i wuld really call them tit bits. Because whn they fly you are actually feeding them dinner


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Wow you lucky thing..They are all beautifull, i would Love to own a bird of prey, but i dont think i could handle one.lol..*


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow there amazing hun! Not suprised your proud of them all! Fantastic to see such a lover of animals big and small x


----------



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

Those birds are just amazing. You are so lucky.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Amazing! My Dad will be so jealous when I show him these pics, he loves Birds of Prey


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

wow they are fab.ive only seen them at shows when they fly over ur head n you can hear the wings its amazing lucky you


----------



## Ginny (Dec 22, 2008)

Those are fantastic photos. The birds are beautiful


----------



## tina1787 (Dec 22, 2008)

lovely birds:thumbup:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*wow they are wicked pictures  do you go to shows all over the country with them ? *


----------



## simspup (Dec 22, 2008)

They are so beutifull, iam so jealous


----------



## eagle96 (Aug 29, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Wow you lucky thing..They are all beautifull, i would Love to own a bird of prey, but i dont think i could handle one.lol..*


as long as you treat it with respect and putt in time and effort you probably could


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

wow your birds are beautiful, looks really nice. right opposite my house is a tree that a pair of ospreys breed in every year. seen them there as far back as i remember, they attract tourists from all over the country. cant get to them which is good as they are on an island in the river where it just leaves the loch and its all protected by rspb. my old man drives a wildlife tour boat around there and hes got some amazing shots of the ospreys fishing right beside the boat. when i was out windsurfing aswell they were fishing just meters away from me. was crapping myself incase they flew through my sail lol. birds of prey are such lovely and gracefull birds...cant beat em:thumbup:


----------



## scraff (Nov 9, 2011)

Beautiful amazing birds, I would love to hold one


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

i love your birds there lush ....
a few years ago i saw some birds of pray..... at a show in kelston ...
i was so amazed ...they are so beautiful up close...and gentle...with there handler...and he had there total trust ...... it was great to see ......


----------

